# Need Information On Travel Within Mexico



## malik107 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Hello all, I am currently living in Tijuana and do not have a passport. I would like to fly from Tijuana to Cabo or into Mexico for a weeks vacation and to see some of Mexico. Would I need any more then my license and birth cert to do so. Is it like America if you fly within the country no problem.. Thank you for your time Robert*


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

New Rules Go Into Effect At Busy U.S.-Mexico Border Crossing : The Two-Way : NPR

As far as I know you will need a passport to travel into the interior of Mexico because you will be required to pay $322.00 pesos for a tourist FMM card at the Mexican Immigration counter at the TJ airport. Without a passport you will most likely be turned down.


----------



## malik107 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you for your reply and your time it took to anwser my question.. I am sure I can get a FMM here in Tijuana I have lived here a while and I know some people in government here that I am sure can help me. However I am glad you mentioned that I will see what I can do about it right away. I was more concerned if I would be asked in Cabo when I get off the plane.. Again thank you sir!


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

So you live in Mexico but don't have an FMM or resident card........or even passport? Sheesh. It was actually going in the other direction that I was asked for a passport. When I flew from Cabo to TJ, it was like a normal internal flight at the Cabo end but I, and other non-Mexican looking passengers, were pulled aside after baggage collection in Tijuana and asked to produce passports. Both passports and FMMs were checked. I showed a resident card - "No, I need to see your PASSPORT". I don't know what authority INM had to require them - not that they need one of course  - or what would happen if you didn't have a passport, but in my case they wanted to check passports not FMMs. As for flying from Tijuana airport, obviously given it's location they're real strict on documentation, as below.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Another illegal alien heard from? No passport? I don‘t think an FMM tourist permit will be issued without a current passport with at least six months validity left. You will need an INM document to travel within Mexico beyond the “free zone“. You really need a passport to easily return to the USA without being delayed and asked for other proofs that you are a citizen.
Be careful of “people you know, who can help“, as forged or improper documents can get you into real trouble in Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

To travel within Mexico you need an ID and the ID that is acepted for foreigners is the passport...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Get a frickin' Passport and FMM and stop goofing around


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

sparks said:


> Get a frickin' Passport and FMM and stop goofing around


Is that clear enough or should we get the lemons out?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Is that clear enough or should we get the lemons out?


?????


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> ?????


I fully agree with getting a passport and quit goofing 
If that is not clear enough, I could explain it with lemons (a way of saying that it is so basic that if someone does not understand it...)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I fully agree with getting a passport and quit goofing
> If that is not clear enough, I could explain it with lemons (a way of saying that it is so basic that if someone does not understand it...)


I agree the OP needs to get a passport and perhaps legalize his residence in Mexico. What I didn't understand was your reference to lemons, which makes no sense in English. Were you thinking of an expression in Spanish? If so, please share it with the rest of us.


----------

